# Alternate to Lexan??



## DaveDragon (Apr 1, 2008)

MAN is that stuff expensive!!!!

I'm going to cover the inside of the doors to our Red tegu's enclosure to increase the humidity. It's been 30-35% humidity during the winter and he's been having a nasty shed for 2 months. Since he's semi-hibernating he doesn't eat or drink much. A bath once a week isn't helping. So I figured I would seal up the box and let him soak up the moisture. The Blue Tegu's don't seem to be having any shedding issues.

A 12" x 40" piece is of 1/8" Lexan $31 around here!!! That's out-freakin'-ragious!!! I know plexiglass isn't as clear and scratches and cracks easily.

Any other choices??? I'm thinking of checking Home Depot and Lowe's and get whatever 1/8" clear stuff they're selling just to help him out.


----------



## ThePHX (Apr 11, 2008)

i wish i had my receipt, i cant remember how much i paid for the lexan, but i think it was somewhere around 15 or so from Home Depot, they had little quality stickers, got the worst quality they had but im really happy with it.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 12, 2008)

ThePHX said:


> i wish i had my receipt, i cant remember how much i paid for the lexan, but i think it was somewhere around 15 or so from Home Depot, they had little quality stickers, got the worst quality they had but im really happy with it.


That's not lexan. They have (3) levels: crap, OK and Lexan, with (3) levels of pricing. Alot of the "crap" level stuff was broken in the rack. I bought a 2ft x 4ft sheet of .088 thick of the medium quality for about $30. It would have been about $50 in Lexan.


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah its pricey but I bet it wont warp like plexi will or flex in humidity and heat.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 12, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> Yeah its pricey but I bet it wont warp like plexi will or flex in humidity and heat.


OH YEA!! Lexan is great stuff! I once took a 1/4" X 3/4" X 12" piece and bend it until the ends touched and it didn't break!! Try that with the cheap stuff!


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have plexi on my enclosure and it is clear when it is clean and the only scratches in it are from me not my tegu and he scratches at it all the time.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 12, 2008)

redtail2426 said:


> I have plexi on my enclosure and it is clear when it is clean and the only scratches in it are from me not my tegu and he scratches at it all the time.


That's all that matters.

I'm going to put the plexi I bought on our Reds doors tomorrow.


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 12, 2008)

O one more thing I have 3/8" plexi and it is about 32inches tall and 36 inches long and it does have a bow to it from the heat of the enclosure but other then that it works fine. once it comes time to replace I will be going with tempered glass. I have the plexi sitting in tracks so they are sliding doors.


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 12, 2008)

I made my plexi doors on my enclosure too perfect fitting, it the morning they work perfect but by the time the basking end heats up, the door on that side flexes, it jams both the doors shut and you have to muscle them to make them open. Also the plexi is 1/4 inch thick and it being that thick I didn't expect it to do that. So I just have to live with it and work around it.


----------

